# Ma réponse de l'APNI (Chantou)



## angèle1982 (29 Août 2022)

Voilà Chantou la réponse bonne soirée !


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Août 2022)

Merci Angèle. Je vais transmettre à ma collègue et à étudier demain ou + tard au calme. 

Bonne soirée ☺️


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Merci Chantou ! perso je pense l'avoir dans le baba car il me reste 4 mois à travailler avant ma retraite le 1er janvier 2023 mais ils parlent de préavis et je ne pense pas retrouver un accueil de bébé pendant cette période !!! alors mon "dernier" contrat se termine fin aout 2022 ... encore une belle arnaque cette prime de retraite d'ici qu'elle se mette bien en route j'espère que certaines pourront y prétendre quand même mais la réponse n'est pas par l'APNI comme tu peux le voir ???


----------



## liline17 (30 Août 2022)

Merci Angèle! la réponse est précise, dans les faits, il suffirait qu'il ne nous reste qu'un contrat jusqu'au 31 décembre 2022 pour avoir le droit à cette prime.
Si j'ai bien compris, si nos trimestres ne sont pas complets, on est éligibles aux ARE, ce qui permet de patienter


----------



## Nanou91 (30 Août 2022)

ANGELE
Et si tu ne demandes ta retraite qu'au 1er février 2023 ? (quitte à n'avoir aucun revenus en janvier, ni la CANV qui ne paiera pas encore, , ni POLE EMPLOI qui ne paiera plus rien au delà du 31/12 si tu as 62 ans et tous tes trimestres.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Nanou91 je suis assez pessimiste dans ce travail et ce sera jusqu'au bout j'ai fait tous mes papiers de retraite pour le 1er janvier j2023 je ne vais pas tout changer pour une prime "fantôme" que je n'aurais peut-être pas même en prenant en février ??? alors qu'ils se la gardent je ne crois plus en rien !!! les primes vacances me sont passées sous le nez car je n'ai été au courant de cela qu'avec ce forum et pas eu droit !!! alors si j'étais sûre à 100% je pourrais le faire mais là je n'y crois pas et même le montant on ne sait pas grand-chose !!! on ne sait pas trop qui paie quoi enfin encore bien floue !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Août 2022)

Alors ma collègue a envoyé un mail à l’APNI avec photo de sa lettre et de l’enveloppe revenue « destinataire inconnu »

La *********************************** ne répond pas au téléphone. 

Elle prend sa retraite au 1er octobre, mais continue de travailler. Elle a d’ailleurs 4 nouveaux contrats pour 2 ans normalement. 

Donc elle ne sait pas si elle y aura droit 🤔


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Août 2022)

Angèle 

Ce que je trouve bizarre est que tu as obtenu une réponse alors qu’elle non et pourtant envoyé à la même adresse 🫤


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Non Chantou ma retraite sera surement peu élevée mais j'en ai ma claque je travaille depuis mes 16 ans 1/2 donc place aux jeunes ! mon mari est déjà à la retraite et il ne supporterait pas 4 enfants comme ta collègue ni moi la force mentale et sans doute physique pour le faire ! il faut savoir s'arrêter ...


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Août 2022)

Elle a préféré déclencher m sa retraite au 1er octobre, car 4 mois lui seront payés. Donc prime ou pas, elle est déjà gagnante  + ses 4 contrats plein-temps


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Août 2022)

Angèle 

16 ans 1/2 … tu aurais pu bénéficier de la carrière longue non ?


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

Oui c'est bizarre donc je trouve que ce n'est pas encore au point et pourquoi l'enveloppe n'est pas de l'APNI ??? encore des zones d'ombre pour cette prime de retraite ...


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Août 2022)

Je n’y crois pas trop. Ils demandent bcp de choses pour éviter de la donner je pense.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Août 2022)

J'ai la carrière longue plus de trimestres qu'il en faut mais pas assez de cotisés donc obligation d'attendre 62 ans ! je me dis qu'il vaut mieux ne pas travailler du tout parfois bientôt ils donneront 1000 euros à tout le monde ???


----------

